# Just Ordered



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 20, 2007)

NV White Rhino, NV Afghani, NV AK48, NV Indoor Mix and Mandala Hashberry...wish me luck!:bugger:


----------



## Brouli (Jan 20, 2007)

sweet order man     how much did everything cost you with shipping


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 20, 2007)

I ordered Hashberry from www.cannabean.com , it was $27.20 and the others came from www.drchronic.com , it was $65.75.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 20, 2007)

thats cool   keep as posted on your grow when you get them


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 21, 2007)

*Good luck getting your beans mang. Looks like a nice order.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 21, 2007)

TBG!!! Just the man I wanted to talk to! I've seen in your posts you're a crafty guy...could you check out this post-http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=71160#post71160 and help out if you could? With an order like this I want everything perfect! Thnx alot.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 21, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> TBG!!! Just the man I wanted to talk to! I've seen in your posts you're a crafty guy...could you check out this post-http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=71160#post71160 and help out if you could? With an order like this I want everything perfect! Thnx alot.


*Took a look and replied BBP.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 21, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Took a look and replied BBP.  *


THNX!!!


----------



## justagrower (Jan 21, 2007)

hey...are there any seeds that go for like 300$ for like 10??  my buddy is a know it all and keeps telling me if i want some real dank..i need to pay like that much. anyone????


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 24, 2007)

white widow has the most thc content and you can get it for like 30 bucks for ten...
your friend is a fool.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 25, 2007)

ZMAN said:
			
		

> white widow has the most thc content and you can get it for like 30 bucks for ten...
> your friend is a fool.


 I concur!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 29, 2007)

At $300 they **** well better grow themselves, auto-flower and self-harvest too!!  Oh and they must come with lights.


----------



## g-13 (Jan 29, 2007)

some seeds do really cost $300 for 10 but they are all feminized check reeferman seeds and you'll see thats true


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 29, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> At $300 they **** well better grow themselves, auto-flower and self-harvest too!! Oh and they must come with lights.


and wipe my *** :bolt:


But are still suppost to be the most potent


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 29, 2007)

Back to the subject...I just recieved 1st part of my order...Afghani and Indoor Mix.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 30, 2007)

So what method of payment did you use and how long did it take?  I plan on ordering from nirvana too because this bagseed growing has been rather boring and unimpressive.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 30, 2007)

I ordered with a cc and 1st part of my order was here in ten days. This is slow for the doc, I might add. Over Christmas and New Year he got an order to me in ten days. I'm totally happy with the service though...not 1 complaint here.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 1, 2007)

The Hashberry! The AK48s had seven crushed beans(thought it was six at first) but Doc said he'd make it up on my next order so it's cool. So I collected all my strains together and I now have White Widow, White Rhino, Blue Mystic, Papaya(flowering), AK48, Afghani and indoor mix all from Nirvana...WOW!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, just checked my mail and I now have Hashberry and some DNA Genetics Mystery HazexL.A. Confidential(free with my Hashberry)!!! I'm set for a looooong time!


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 3, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I ordered Hashberry from www.cannabean.com , it was $27.20 and the others came from www.drchronic.com , it was $65.75.



Very sweet....I ready to order too an I was chekin doc chronic after reading all the positive things here about the doc and nirvana seeds are really inexpensive compared to soma and others. Is that just a supply demand thing or what ? And is dr a like a seed broker for all the diffrent companies that are listed ?

And I see alot cc users. I'm wondering about address issues. No one seems to want any seeds sent to their adddress even if they are not growing. Who does their own address and is it even an issue ....really ?
Thanks.


----------

